# The Obnoxious



## conarb (May 15, 2016)

This video was taken in England, *showing handicapped are being obnoxious worldwide*.

From the article:  


			
				Daily Mail said:
			
		

> He was shouting and swearing at me. I don't really know why - it must have been the car.
> 
> 'I asked him to move but he wouldn't. By this point there were around 50 or 60 people filming it all. Realising he wasn't going to move, I eventually got out and moved him to kerb.
> 
> ...



The more society does for these people the more obnoxious they become, like all suspect classes of people the more you give them the more they demand.


----------



## ICE (May 15, 2016)

> The more society does for these people the more obnoxious they become, like all suspect classes of people *the more you give them the more they demand*.



Not only the "suspect" classes have this trait.  Every class and it can be broken down further to organizations and even occupations.  Rich or poor, any race or creed, they are all the same when it comes to wanting more than they have in every category from wealth to parking spots. 
The guy in the video is nothing more than one individual with a bad attitude.


----------



## conarb (May 15, 2016)

A psychology professor at Yale is writing a book on *why empathy is bad*, in the end it's just envy, the guy in the wheelchair is envious of the guy in the Lamborghini, the worst are the bicyclists, they are not even a legal suspect class yet they are blocking traffic and demanding special privileges.  People don't know their place in society, I built a home where I had to go out Big Basin highway, bicycles were ganging up and blocking the road, giving me the finger as I drove by, there were also a lot of fancy sports cars out there and when a Ferrari or Rolls Royce came up behind me I moved over, yet the Priim (or Priuses, or Pria) would block me as they couldn't keep up to speed going uphill.  This has to be coming from the indoctrination in our school systems, one morning I passed a school bus in my Hummer, all the little boys were leaning our the windows giving me the thumbs up or OK sign, some yelling asking me for a ride, down the road teenage boys on bicycles were giving me the finger.


----------



## ADAguy (May 16, 2016)

Experiencing the "shock" effect were we? Called "getting a rise". Every kid (haves and have nots) tries it at least once, ruler across the knuckles, soap in the mouth, paddles and other remedies since outlawed used to stop these actions. Today "UTube" entices these actions.   
As a society we are losing our understanding of the word "respect".
Last night was a classic, OJ's prosecuter said that although found not guilty of a criminal act, OJ was/should be considered guilty of a "Moral" act.  
Change the word/circumstances: crime of passion, self defense, capitol offense, pre-meditated, etc. someone has still lost their life.
Plaintiff's counsel or defense, success is based on word spin and presentation vs evidence, a "game"?


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2016)

ICE said:


> The guy in the video is nothing more than one individual with a bad attitude.



As a wheelchair-bound friend told me: "The curb-cuts are worth it, the rest of the ADA isn't worth all the hatred it generates".  California has now passed their assisted suicide law, over the objections of the disability activists, unfortunately the person must be terminally ill, we need to expand that so any person can legally request assisted suicide and encourage those that are non-productive to take advantage fo the law so they are not a burden on society.


----------



## ADAguy (May 16, 2016)

Non-productive by "whose" standards?


----------



## Yikes (May 16, 2016)

This topic does not appear to be about codes, but rather about attitudes.  Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have it in the "Off-Topic Posts" forum?


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2016)

Yikes said:


> This topic does not appear to be about codes, but rather about attitudes.  Wouldn't it be more appropriate to have it in the "Off-Topic Posts" forum?


No, it is about the attitudes of some handicapped people and what the accessibility movement and their activists are doing, the accessibility codes are about enforcing civil rights law which is political.


----------



## ADAguy (May 17, 2016)

and code enforcement isn't sometimes "political"? Many C.E.O's carry badges and guns.


----------



## conarb (May 17, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> and code enforcement isn't sometimes "political"? Many C.E.O's carry badges and guns.



So you are going to start enforcing codes and regulations at the point of a guy?  If you haven't noticed we are going through a political revolution with Donald Trump advocating doing away with political correctness and drastically reducing regulations.  People are really pissed at this crap, several years ago a dentist I had build a beautiful office building for in the 70s near our local retirement community, he specifically designed his building for people in wheelchairs, big wide parking spaces for all parking spaces, an 8' wide ramp up to the front doors, wide doors, and for the unisex restroom moving the vanity outside the toilet room so a wheelchair could move around.  He called me stating that he wanted to add an operatory to train a young dentist to eventually sell his practice to, I had to tell him that the toilet room didn't meet ADA minimum requirements so there wouldn't be the space to add the operatory, he got so mad he retired and sold the practice immediately without training the young dentist, saying he refused to live and work in a country that mandated everything we do.  Now ti's water codes mandating toilet flushes, showers, lawn watering, and energy codes mandating how much energy a person can use, we have gone to Karl Marx' "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs", if we've sunk that far into socialism maybe you should start carrying guns.


----------

